

Why is it hard to share screenshots? - topcat31
http://tomcritchlow.com/screenshot-the-web

======
LogicX
Http://Cloudapp.com does this easily and well.

~~~
yahelc
Corrected link: <http://getcloudapp.com/>

There's also Droplr <https://droplr.com/hello>

TinyGrab <http://tinygrab.com/>

Screensnapr: <http://screensnapr.com/>

------
topcat31
To those suggesting there are other apps that do this well, I've yet to find
one that's seamless and yet to find one that's social. I think there are tools
that do this well (personally I like snip on windows + imgur for a slick
upload process) but the killer feature is being native and easy for your
average user to use. Imho.

------
alagu
Skitch does this well too.

